

Vulnerability in Joomla was used to fake evidence against Russian oppositioner - anonymfus
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=http://leonwolf.livejournal.com/514460.html&act=url

======
anonymfus
Also Lenta.Ru's report:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&ie=UTF-8&u...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://lenta.ru/news/2013/08/21/montenegro/&act=url)

